# 

## yokohama

Witam, pisze po raz pierwszy na forum gdybym pisał w złym dziale prosze moderacje o przeniesienie. Dwa lata temu kupiłem dom murowany z cegły z lat 70-tych. Po roku czasu otynkowałem go tynkiem cementowo wapiennym. Po kolejnym roku położyłem styropian swisspor eps40 i nałożyłem dwie warstwy kleju Ceresit z siatką. Nie zdążyłem przed zimą zagruntować ale teraz z okazji odwilży problem został rozwiązany. Dom jest dość wysoki bez drzew obok ale często zacina po ścianach deszcz. Prosze o pomoc w wyborze dobrego tynku elewacyjnego jesli brakuje jakichś informacji prosze pisać odpowiem na wszystkie pytania pozdrawiam Wojtek.

----------


## EWBUD

Tynk silikonowy.
1,5 mm, baranek.

----------


## s9 pat

1.6 bym polecal Dryvit silikonowy.

----------


## yokohama

troche poczytałem na ten temat i faktycznie przy takim umiejscowieniu tylko tynk silikonowy wchodzi w gre jednak Dryvit firma bardzo dobra ale i stosunkowo droga w porównaniu do innych 356 zł za wiadro w moim przypadku 25 wiader=250m2 troche przerasta moje możliowści ale i tak dziękuje za odpowiedzi dostosuje się do pomocnych rad i zakupie tynk silikonowy jednak nad producentem chwile się zastanowie może ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś pomysły lub rady??? pozdrawiam

----------


## s9 pat

a skad jestes (rejon) ??. cena katalogowa zabija, ale mozna miec to taniej :smile:  pamietaj ze co prawda akryl (nie silikon) dryvitu to najlepsza powloka na swiecie jesli chodzi o parametry....a robisz dla siebie.

----------


## fighter1983

Dyvit
Carbon Caparol
Silikon Cparol
STO Lotusan 
no jest pare ciekawych rozwiazan na rynku  :smile:

----------


## deerel

Malfarb oferuje stosunkowo dobrą cene do jakości. Oczywiście na cene tynku duży wpływ ma kolor. Mocne odcienie żółtego i pomarańczowego są najdroższe. Jako wykonawca mogę polecić tę firmę. Chociaż jeżeli siatka zaciągnięta jest już klejem z Ceresitu to może warto polecieć systemem jednego producenta o ile grunt też ceresit.

----------


## EWBUD

> Dyvit
> Carbon Caparol
> Silikon Cparol
> STO Lotusan 
> no jest pare ciekawych rozwiazan na rynku


Cześć.
Ty to Fighter chyba ctrl c i ctrl v cały czas? Jeśli chodzi o te firmy?  :smile: 
Czy masz jakiś szablon gotowy z w.wymienionymi :smile:  ?
Ale w sumie to masz zupełną rację.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## EWBUD

> Cześć.
> Ty to Fighter chyba ctrl c i ctrl v cały czas? Jeśli chodzi o te firmy? 
> Czy masz jakiś szablon gotowy z w.wymienionymi ?
> Ale w sumie to masz zupełną rację.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jeśli by ktos nie zajarzył, to był żart :smile: 
Bo idę spać i żeby mi tu żadnych przepychanek nie było, jak mnie nie będzie  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

Spoko spoko....
No ja juz tak  mam, ze po tym co widzialem na elewacjach z calej bardzo bogatej gamy producentów i dostawców, gdzie az sie moze pomieszac w glowie od tych nazw okazuje sie ze na rynku polskim zostaje tylko 3 producentów, których materiały na elewacje nalezy brac pod uwage  :smile:  DRYVIT, STO, Caparol

----------


## yokohama

nie myślałem że tylu ludzi zacznie ze mną konwersacje nt już często otwierany... tak więc Dryvit jeśli chodzi o akryl (nie silikon) to rzeczywiście już normalniejsza cena jest, Caparol i silikon i akryl włącznie z oceną towaru na forach bardzo pozytywnie, a co do firmy Sto trudno mi się wysłowić gdyż nie znalazłem cennika nawet na ich  stronie domowej jednak tez firma profesjonalna i serdecznie dziękuje za dotychczasowe porady wiem że większość z nich pochodzi od fachowców a nie od spamerów ... mieszkam w okolicy Sanoka na podkarpaciu jeśli chodzi o jakieś propozycje cenowe tych firm bądź też innych prosze pisać na pw wiem z własnego doświadczenia że czasem warto coś kupić na drugim końcu Polski tak jak kupiłem styropian i zaoszczędziłem "troche" pieniędzy. Jeszcze jedno pytanie to w końcu akryl czy silikon???

----------


## fighter1983

Z Dryvita - akryl
Ze STO i Caparola - raczej silikon, jezeli nie zmiescisz sie z cena i bedzie akryl - uwazaj na akryl Caparola z Polski.
A swoja droga jezeli juz rozwazasz oszczednosci policz sobie rowiazanie mineralny malowany farba silikonowa (zwroc uwage na koszty robocizny w takim przypadku), jest to rozwiazanie lepsze niz tynk akrylowy, a przy odrobinie szczescia wyjdzie jeszcze taniej niz akryl.

----------


## s9 pat

ale po pomaloaniu efekt baranka bedzie dużo słabszy. ja bym brał akryl dryvitu.

----------


## Balto

Witam;
na styropian nadaje się nawet tynk mineralny. Cenowo wychodzi chyba najtaniej -  cena za m2 od ok. 4,60 netto wzwyż [do ok.8 z groszami, barwiony w masie] za m2. powierzchni kropionej - istnieje tylko konieczność zachowania standardowej procedury: grunt na klej w którym zatopiona jest siatka i tyle.
pozdr

----------


## jarpo

Witam wszystkich!
Na wiosnę będę ocieplał dom. Dom budowany był na początku lat osiemdziesiątych, a więc z materiałów kiepskiej jakości. Ściany zbudowane są z pustaków żużlowych (pierwsza kondygnacja 2 pustaki o grubości 20cm = 40cm grubości ściana) i druga kondygnacja od środka suporex, mała przerwa (szczelina od 2 do 4cm) i od zewnątrz połówka pustaka żużlowego. Ocieplał będę styropianem 10cm grubości i podstawowy problem to, jaki tynk zastosować. Firma, z którą się dogaduję proponuje tynk akrylowy firmy, BOLIX w cenie 90zł od metra za całość – materiały (łącznie ze styropianem) i robocizna. Poszperałem po Internecie i firma BOLIX raczej dobrej opinii nie ma. Czy słusznie tego nie wiem. Co najlepsze byłoby (tynk) w moim przypadku zastosować? Cena oczywiście gra rolę, ale nie chcę zrobić tego źle byle tylko było tanio. Bardzo proszę o poradę.

----------


## LAG

Może zastanów się lepiej nad rozwiązaniem z tynkiem silikonowym - znacznie dłużej utrzyma swoje walory estetyczne. Dużą masz tę elewację?

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

Bolix nie ma dobrej opinii? Dziwne. Ja ze swojej strony mogę spokojnie polecić materiały tej firmy.  Licząc na materiałach bolixa (kleje Z i U), dobrej siatce, styropian średniej jakości, kołki, tynk akrylowy to wyjdzie około 40 zl za sam materiał. Na tynku silikonowym niecałe 50 zł. Liczyłem dla tynku o fakturze baranek 1,5 mm. Czy to Twoje 90 zł to dużo? Nie wiem jakie tam są ceny u Ciebie. 




> Witam wszystkich!
> Na wiosnę będę ocieplał dom. Dom budowany był na początku lat osiemdziesiątych, a więc z materiałów kiepskiej jakości. Ściany zbudowane są z pustaków żużlowych (pierwsza kondygnacja 2 pustaki o grubości 20cm = 40cm grubości ściana) i druga kondygnacja od środka suporex, mała przerwa (szczelina od 2 do 4cm) i od zewnątrz połówka pustaka żużlowego. Ocieplał będę styropianem 10cm grubości i podstawowy problem to, jaki tynk zastosować. Firma, z którą się dogaduję proponuje tynk akrylowy firmy, BOLIX w cenie 90zł od metra za całość – materiały (łącznie ze styropianem) i robocizna. Poszperałem po Internecie i firma BOLIX raczej dobrej opinii nie ma. Czy słusznie tego nie wiem. Co najlepsze byłoby (tynk) w moim przypadku zastosować? Cena oczywiście gra rolę, ale nie chcę zrobić tego źle byle tylko było tanio. Bardzo proszę o poradę.

----------


## Balto

Na styro nadaje się chyba każdy rodzaj tynku - od mineralnego - po silikatowy. To od Ciebie zależy do wybierzesz. Nie wnikam czy mineralny czy nie. Tylko jak już podejmiesz decyzję - to kup naprawdę dobry. Przy okazji - po ociepleniu domu styro i zagruntowaniu - dl;a tynku dowolnego zresztą, warstwą która jest dla niego istotna to klej położony na styropianie i to co na owym kleju będzie. Jedyna istotna rzecz - to to na jaką grubość tynku się zdecydujesz. Przy cienkowarstwowych nie ma to znaczenia. Przy grubszych - a i owszem

----------


## jarpo

Czytałem na różnych forach, a i tu też troszkę tego był i jakoś nikt BOLIKXA nie chwalił, a zastrzeżenia miało dużo osób. Były to co prawda opinie napisane kilka lat temu i może w tej chwili takich zastrzeżeń nie ma dlatego pytam. Elewacji będę miał około 300 metrów kwadratowych. Cena więc gra rolę. Ja nie pisałem,że 90zł to dużo (nie wiem nie robiłem rozeznania) głównie chodziło mi o BOLIX. Może faktycznie wszystko z nim w porządku, a jeśli nie to jakie firm i rodzaje tynku proponujecie?

----------


## EWBUD

Jak to Fighter powyżej pisał: Dryvit, Sto, Caparol - tutaj masz NAPRAWDĘ warte polecenia.

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

"Cena oczywiście gra rolę" przy powyższych firmach podejrzewam że Twoj portfel mocno zubożeje  :wink:

----------


## Balto

Rozwiązanie masz proste jeno czasochłonne... Wypytaj się o ceny tych tynków, każdego rodzaju, zalety i wady, biorąc pod uwagę różne grubości ziarna. Do tego wykonawcę od metra i voila. Wyjdzie Ci rząd wielkości kosztów. Mineralny to koszt powiedzmy od 6,5 zl/m2 (ziarno 2 mm) do nieco powyżej 10 zl/m2 (brutto)...  Przelicz razy metraż. Inne rodzaje podobnie i jak już to będziesz miał zapytaj się co w takiej cenie... i tyle/

----------


## EWBUD

Caparol w nędzę go nie wpędzi - cena podobna do półki Ceresitu np.
Tynk silikon ok.170 brutto - to chyba bez tragedii?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fuhoskar

Zajmuje sie dociepleniami dlugo stosowalem gotowe tynki silikonowe i inne,ale od dluzszego czasu kladziemy tynki mineralne i malujemu 2 krotnie farbami silkikonowymi caparola i klienci sa zadowoleni.mamy duzo takich elewacji minelo 4-5 lat i nic sie niedzieje  kolory sa trwale.wybor nalezy do ciebie.pozdrawaim.tynk mineralny musi byc dobrze wymieszany i w dobry sposob.do tynkow gotowych dolewa sie szklane wody i tez trzeba dobrze wymieszczac.

----------


## fuhoskar

jak chcesz gotowy to caparol,bolix,bau mit,

----------


## Balto

fuhoskor: jedni dają wodę szklaną (na uszczelnienie) inni od razu wsypują chemię w postaci proszku i nie trzeba dokładnie mieszać. Można też barwić w masie - a chemia daje naprawdę bardzo dużo :smile: . Fakt kolorów farb więcej niż tynków barwionych w masie, ale za to roboty więcej z malowaniem.

----------


## s9 pat

Bolix, Ceresit z serii ZU, ZS, Fast, Webr z taniej serii - wszystko słaba chemia bez domieszek i ulepszaczy. Jesli kilo bolixa kosztuje 50 gr a dryvitu 1 zł to coś w tym jest. Ci pierwsi - masówka, ci drudzy (Dryvit, Sto) - mądre inwestycje.

----------


## fighter1983

s9 pat no jest cos w tej cenie za kg, ale nalezy tez spojrzec gdzie jest produkowany material, kalkulacja dla DE: Fracht Niemcy - PL 24tony c.a 1000eur , kurs eur: 4,16, fracht: 4160PLN. Masa ladunku: 24000kg 4160/24000 = 0,17zl/kg sama dostawa do Polski.
No i teraz z tych czolowych producentow:
Dryvit - Mokre z USA chyba.... 
STO - Mokre z DE
Caparol - Mokre przez wiele lat z DE, od niedawna Akryl i silikon z PL (Kleszczow)
Przy czym "mokre" to grunty, tynki, farby.
Wiec i logistyka ma wplyw na cene

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

Jakby była naprawdę taka tragedia to nikt by tego nie kupował...  Wiadomo że tynki które kosztują 2x więcej pewnie są lepsze ale trzeba brać pod uwagę że duża część ludzi nie ma zwyczajnie kasy na Sto lub Dryvit'a.

----------


## fighter1983

Rockefeler powiedział kiedyś "Jestem za biedny, aby kupować tanie rzeczy"

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

> Rockefeler powiedział kiedyś "Jestem za biedny, aby kupować tanie rzeczy"


Oczywiście że jest to prawda i ja to doskonale rozumiem. Tylko pytanie czy rzeczywiście jest sens walić 2x albo 3x tyle za caly system ociepleniowy. Czy różnica trwałości materiału jest na tyle duża? Droższe tynki wytrzymają dłużej na scianie, tylko o ile? Dłużej zachowają swieżość koloru? O rok?  To czy zabrudzą się i wyblakną po 20 latach nikt nie sprawdził bo nikt nie użytkuje ich na tylle długo.

----------


## fighter1983

wg mnie ciezko jest znalezc system lktory bedzie 2x lub 3x drozszy od innego.
Nie mowimy o skrajnych przypadkach z zastosowaniem kleju do warstwy zbrojacej klasy STO Armierungsputz i podobnych w tej klasie producentow. Nie mowimy tez o systemie Carbon Caparola.
Wezmy standardowa elewacje:
mineralny klej do EPS, mineralny klej do w. zbrojacej, stosowny grunt i tynk, najbardziej popularny czyli silikonowa "poltorówka". I gdy zestawimy wszystkich producentow od najtanszego do najdrozszego wg mnie nie bedziemy miec roznic wiekszych niz 40% roznica w jakosci jednak moze byc porazajaca.
A czy lekka mokra nie jest do sprawdzenia? - jest - Dryvit ma w Warszawie budynek pokazowy robiony ta metoda w latach 80 lub 90 i wyglada b. dobrze

----------


## EWBUD

Fighter ma rację :smile: 
Ciężko znaleźć systemy które będą od siebie 2 czy 3 razy droższe.
Właściwie to nie ma takich.

----------


## s9 pat

Roznica w cenie za m2 u mnie miedzy kresialmi/festami/ceresitami/bolixami a Sto/dryvit wynosi okolo 8 zł i to w zaleznosci od grupy kol. tynku. Co z tego jze np. place za ZU 60 gr/kilo jak za kolor sobie zarzyczyli 1400zł/wiadro (specyficzna czerwien). W dryvicie wiadro za 200zł brutto. wiec bywa roznie. Dla mnie najwazniejszy jest dobry klej do siatki i siatka. Tynk tak na prawde jedynie co jesli jest dobrze polozony moze sie bardziej lub mniej zbrudzic :smile:

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

Oczywiście wariantów jest wiele i tak jak mówisz bywają sytuacje skrajne z kolorami i potwierdzam że najważniejsze są kleje i warstwa zbrojna ORAZ fachowe wykonanie! Dobrze że sobie podyskutowaliśmy i pokazaliśmy rożne kąty widzenia  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

S9pat czasami sie tak zdarza, ze kolorystyka wstepnie zabija  :smile:  Jezeli zdarzy Ci sie kolor, ktory kosztuje krocie zapytaj w pkt ktory ma Caparola o program SOTON. Soton to jedna cena dla kazdego koloru, bez wzgledu na to czy bedzie to czerwien sygnalowa, czy ultramaryna i tak kosztuje c.a 6,50 netto za kg. Pod tym wzgledem to chyba jedyny producent z takim rozwiazaniem. Minusem jest to, ze SOTON to barwienie fabryczne a nie w maszynie u dystrybutora, wiec czas realizacji jest troche dluzszy. Ale spoooro mozna zaoszczedzic na tym rozwiazaniu.
ewbuxxxo - dziekuje  :big tongue:  
a to ze .w zbrojaca jest najwazniejsza w calej przegrodzie to wiemy, wiemy.... szkoda ze nasi szanowni inwestorzy o tym nie zawsze pamietaja  :big tongue:

----------


## EWBUD

> S9pat czasami sie tak zdarza, ze kolorystyka wstepnie zabija  Jezeli zdarzy Ci sie kolor, ktory kosztuje krocie zapytaj w pkt ktory ma Caparola o program SOTON. Soton to jedna cena dla kazdego koloru, bez wzgledu na to czy bedzie to czerwien sygnalowa, czy ultramaryna i tak kosztuje c.a 6,50 netto za kg. Pod tym wzgledem to chyba jedyny producent z takim rozwiazaniem. Minusem jest to, ze SOTON to barwienie fabryczne a nie w maszynie u dystrybutora, wiec czas realizacji jest troche dluzszy. Ale spoooro mozna zaoszczedzic na tym rozwiazaniu.
> ewbuxxxo - dziekuje  
> a to ze .w zbrojaca jest najwazniejsza w calej przegrodzie to wiemy, wiemy.... szkoda ze nasi szanowni inwestorzy o tym nie zawsze pamietaja


Jeśli o warstwie zbrojącej mowa:
"tak, tak, tynk weźmiemy silkonowy - najlepszy - a klej to musi być taki drogi? a siatka ? PO ILE ??? po 160? o k.... weźmy tą białą po 100, będzie taniej  :smile:       "
Spotykacie się z takimi klientami? Mi się zdarza.

----------


## Balto

ewbuxxxo: a to norma... ja słyszałem, że zużyli mniej gruntu - bośmy panie dolewali wody na 1:1 a na opakowaniu od gruntu: nie rozcieńczać,  kilka razy słyszałem - eee ja chce jak najtańsze; a jeden gość zaoszczędził kilka dych i w efekcie ma kamień kotłowy na ścianie... ale to zbyt często zabawa w rodzaju kopanie się z koniem...

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

> Jeśli o warstwie zbrojącej mowa:
> "tak, tak, tynk weźmiemy silkonowy - najlepszy - a klej to musi być taki drogi? a siatka ? PO ILE ??? po 160? o k.... weźmy tą białą po 100, będzie taniej       "
> Spotykacie się z takimi klientami? Mi się zdarza.


Dokładnie jak mówisz.... Tynk silikonowy a siatka taka,że jak dostanie wody to sie rozpływa  :WTF:

----------


## fighter1983

No to i ja zabiore glos w tej sprawie:
Dlaczego chinska 145g/m2 jest polowe tansza od dobrej 162/165 europejskiego producenta:
 - 1 wiadomo, gramatura
 - 2 przenoszenie naprezen siatka o wiekszej gramaturze lepiej przenosi naprezenia powstajace na powierzchni, wkonana w ten sposob wartswa lepiej znosi prace i nie peka. Pekniecia zostaja przeniesione na warstwe tynku i pozniej pojawiaja sie pytania dlaczego elewacja peka - najczesciej peka bo klej do siatki albo siatka sa do d...
Naturalnie jeszcze istenieje czynnik bledu wykonawczego czyli nieprawidlowe zastosowanie tej siatki, bez zakladu, bez dodatkowych zbrojen diagonalnych, siatka przecieta w narozach itp.
- 3 odpornosc na alkalia - nie zabezpieczona lub slabo zabezpieczona przed alkaliami sioatka z wlokna szklanego zostaje zniszczona. Mialem kiedys taki filmik nawet jak wyglada taka marnej jakosci siatka po 2-3 latach przebywania w takim srodowisku. Filmku nie mam, pewnie gdzies tam na youtube mozna znalezc, ale wyglada tak jakby siatka zostala wykonana z wafla (takiego do lodow) jest sztywna, a po zgieciu lamie sie w palcach. Po zrobieniu na niej triku palcami ktory powszechnie oznacza "pieniadze" wiecie, takie pocieranie palcem wskazujacym o kciuk siateczka sie zamienia w pyl.

----------


## s9 pat

> S9pat czasami sie tak zdarza, ze kolorystyka wstepnie zabija  Jezeli zdarzy Ci sie kolor, ktory kosztuje krocie zapytaj w pkt ktory ma Caparola o program SOTON. Soton to jedna cena dla kazdego koloru, bez wzgledu na to czy bedzie to czerwien sygnalowa, czy ultramaryna i tak kosztuje c.a 6,50 netto za kg. Pod tym wzgledem to chyba jedyny producent z takim rozwiazaniem. Minusem jest to, ze SOTON to barwienie fabryczne a nie w maszynie u dystrybutora, wiec czas realizacji jest troche dluzszy. Ale spoooro mozna zaoszczedzic na tym rozwiazaniu.
> ewbuxxxo - dziekuje  
> a to ze .w zbrojaca jest najwazniejsza w calej przegrodzie to wiemy, wiemy.... szkoda ze nasi szanowni inwestorzy o tym nie zawsze pamietaja


Jutro mam szkolenie z Webera, moze i czas sie caparolem zajac. Zaczynalem z greinplastem, pozniej juz tylko albo dryvit albo sto albo ceresit. Ale ceny mnie w tym roku pozamiataly w Ceresicie powyzej 2 grupy.

Barwienie fabryczne zawsze wychodzi taniej - zarówno mialem tak w Kreislu jak i w Ceresicie :smile:  a tu czasem trzeba 100 wiader na rano i musi byc :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Nie wiem jak jest w Ceresicie, ale w Kreislu to fabryczne "taniej" to jest troche taniej,.... w Caparolu masz przykladowo za kazdy kolor nawet wsciekly czerwony, czy wsciekly niebieski, gdzie w barwieniu u dystrybutora pigment kosztuje 8zl netto do kg... tak do kg.... po 6,2-6,5 netto juz w kolorze. Ten soton to jest rewelacyjna sprawa  :smile:  niestety - trzeba poczekac pare dni.

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## pawko_

S9 pat wyczytałem, że pracowałeś na Greinplascie możesz cos więcej napisać o jakości tynków sylikonowych tej firmy ?

----------


## nikka82

Witam,

mam pytanie i proszę o pomoc bo każdy z fachowców mówi mi inaczej jak pytam. A mianowicie - dom został ocieplony styropianem i zagruntowany ok. 3 lata temu. Teraz na wiosnę chcę położyć tynk (i tutaj nie wiem czy silikonowy czy silikatowy)......pytanie - czy dom musi być ponownie gruntowany?? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź bo nie mam zielonego pojęcia. Za robociznę na tynk liczą ok. 15-20 zł. za m2, a za grunt + tynk już dwa razy więcej :/

----------


## pawko_

Tak trzeba ponownie zagruntować.

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

> Witam,
> 
> mam pytanie i proszę o pomoc bo każdy z fachowców mówi mi inaczej jak pytam. A mianowicie - dom został ocieplony styropianem i zagruntowany ok. 3 lata temu. Teraz na wiosnę chcę położyć tynk (i tutaj nie wiem czy silikonowy czy silikatowy)......pytanie - czy dom musi być ponownie gruntowany?? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź bo nie mam zielonego pojęcia. Za robociznę na tynk liczą ok. 15-20 zł. za m2, a za grunt + tynk już dwa razy więcej :/


Musisz zagruntowac jak na moje... 3 lata to juz nic z gruntu nie zostalo...

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam,
> 
> mam pytanie i proszę o pomoc bo każdy z fachowców mówi mi inaczej jak pytam. A mianowicie - dom został ocieplony styropianem i zagruntowany ok. 3 lata temu. Teraz na wiosnę chcę położyć tynk (i tutaj nie wiem czy silikonowy czy silikatowy)......pytanie - czy dom musi być ponownie gruntowany?? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź bo nie mam zielonego pojęcia. Za robociznę na tynk liczą ok. 15-20 zł. za m2, a za grunt + tynk już dwa razy więcej :/


Grunt + tynk 2 razy więcej?
Ostro  :smile:

----------


## LAG

> Musisz zagruntowac jak na moje... 3 lata to juz nic z gruntu nie zostalo...


Tak naprawdę, to już po dwóch tygodniach pozostawionego "gołego" gruntu na ścianie, ciężko jest osiągnąć ładną i równomierną fakturę, a co mówić po trezch latach...
Zdecydowanie trzeba jeszcze raz zagruntować!

----------


## LAG

> Za robociznę na tynk liczą ok. 15-20 zł. za m2, a za grunt + tynk już dwa razy więcej :/


Czyli licząć po maksimum wychodzi 40 zł/m2 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: 
Za takie pieniądze, to już można dom od podstaw ocieplić i otynkować!

----------


## s9 pat

flutebox - kladlem silikon Greinplastu jak byl jeszcze w fazie testow okolo  6 lat temu. NIedawno przejezdzalem kolo tej inwestycji i wszystko gra. Jedynie z czym mialem problem to jedna sciana po dwoch dniach od nałożenia, po deszczu zrobiła się w jasniejsza. Niestety proces reklamacyjny tej firmy wówczas zwiódł poraz pierwszy a w ubieg łym roku poraz drugi, kiedy za źle dobrane proporcje kamyków w tynku mozaikowym próbowano mi zrekompensować szkodę dając 50 % upustu na nowe wiaderka . KPINA

Co do ceny za połozenie tynku - zależy na kogo trafisz, ale min to 10 zł/m2. Osobiscie uważam, że spartolona sciana to nic przyjemnego i lepiej zlecić drugi etap, czyli zbrojenie siatki mokre na mokre zawodowcom. Jak wyjdą przetarcia to i tak Ci powiedzą, że sciana byla źle przygotowana :smile:

----------


## pionan

jestem raczej zdecydowany na tynk silikatowy firmy KABE. Może ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów podzieli sie opinią na temat tego produktu??

----------


## s9 pat

kabe i atlas umarło juz jakis czas temu :smile:

----------


## pionan

> kabe i atlas umarło juz jakis czas temu


czyli co?? Niewarto?? słaby produkt??

----------


## Balto

pionan: na dzień dobry możesz zawsze wejść na strony producentów i zobaczyć co piszą w kartach produktów i ich opisach. Jakieś dane muszą podać. Poza tym tak naprawdę najwięcej do gadania na samej ścianie ma wykonawca: dobry - nawet z paścia coś stworzy, kiepski - spaści nawet najlepszy tynk....

----------


## pionan

no dobra. W sumie to może zrobię tak, ze zdam się na wykonawców. sam kładłem styro, siatkę i klej. U swojego dostawcy zaproponowano mi system KABE, nie było tragicznie w sensie cenowym, więc skorzystałem. Elewację będą mi robic goście, którzy kładli mi tynki wewn. Może oni cos zaproponują i załatwią w dobrej cenie u swojego dostawcy/hurtowni?? Zobaczymy.

----------


## s9 pat

Kabe odchudzono z komponentów pracujacych na jakosc. podobnie bolix i inne. Ludziska z kabe przeszli do Tytana i tam teraz staraja sie cos tworzyc.  Ceresit ct 174 - dobra cena do 100 zł/wiadro. Silikatowo silikonowy. Moze bardziej silikatowy :smile:  ale na pewno nie kabe :wink:

----------


## pionan

dzięki, będę miał na uwadze  :smile:

----------


## nikka82

> Tak trzeba ponownie zagruntować.


no tak właśnie myślałam....tylko wcześniej żaden z rzekomych fachowców nawet o to nie spytał jak mówiłam, że dom jest ocieplony....a ten co mi zawołał 2xwięcej za robotę z gruntowaniem to cóż....dziś obejrzałam jeden dom w jego realizacji i niestety było kiepsko :/

Ale już mam następnego na celowniku, co za całość (grunt + tynk) bierze 15 pln za mkw i teraz tylko muszę pooglądać jak wyglądają jego prace  :smile: )

aha, mam też jeszcze jedno pytanie : jak jest lepiej? kiedy tynk jest nakładany tradycyjnie czy natryskowo?

----------


## s9 pat

zagruntuj sobie sama przeciez to nic wielkiego. No chyba ze masz duzy dom.

co do tynku - reczna robota to reczna robota :smile:

----------


## jarpo

Następna firma jaka przepytałem proponuje mi (na 10cm styropianu) tynk silikatowy firmy Kreisel. Co sądzicie o tej firmie? Proponują kwotę 85zł za metr kwadratowy (daja w to wszystkie potrzebne materiały + robocizna.

----------


## s9 pat

Kreisel nie jest zly, ale ma problemy z trzymaniem kolorów :smile:  cena niewyraza tego jak robia. treba ogladnac poprzednie budowy i zagadac wlascicieli

----------


## LAG

> no tak właśnie myślałam....tylko wcześniej żaden z rzekomych fachowców nawet o to nie spytał jak mówiłam, że dom jest ocieplony....a ten co mi zawołał 2xwięcej za robotę z gruntowaniem to cóż....dziś obejrzałam jeden dom w jego realizacji i niestety było kiepsko :/


I to jest właśnie prawidziwy fachowiec :smile: 




> jak jest lepiej? kiedy tynk jest nakładany tradycyjnie czy natryskowo?


Zdecydowanie nakładany ręcznie wygląda ładniej, pod warunkiem, że potrafi się to zrobić dobrze...

----------


## Julius

Tynk nakładany natryskowo jest ładny i można go położyć na nierównej powierzchni mniejszą ilością ludzi i wygląda dobrze, ale ze względu na większą powierzchnię otwartą może się szybciej brudzić od tynku zacieranego ręcznie. 

Moim zdaniem najlepsze tynki to tynki malowane.

----------


## EWBUD

No i z natrysku jest chyba ostry?
Nigdy nie widziałem, ale tak mi się wydaje.

----------


## pearl3434

Czy można taki agregat tynkarski gdzies wypozyczyc?Są wypozyczalnie ?

----------


## Julius

Witam,
z tego co wiem, tynk natryskowy nakłada się za pomocą pistoletu do tynków/ tapet plus kompresor ze zbiornikiem. Mały kompresor też daje radę.
W Tychach hurtownia Adex sprzedaje takie tynki i ma pistolety do natrysku.  Namiary na stronie http://www.adex.tychy.pl/kontakt.html Tam trzeba pytać czy wypożyczają.
Pozdr

----------


## Balto

ewbuxxo: Julius prawi dobrze: tynk z agregatu - przynajmniej mineralny - jest "na ostro". Jego ostrość i grubość tejże ostrości (czyli wygląd baranka) zależy zasadniczo od dwóch rzeczy: gęstości mieszanki i co za tym idzie ciśnienia jakie daje kompresor. A agregat tynkarski w najprostszej formie to butla min 120 litrów, sinik 1,5 kW do nabijania luftu i pistolet do tynków z dyszą min 4 mm... większa też się może przydać. W zależności od wypełniacza końcówka albo się "Wyrzeźbi" po 200 m2 albo po 2000m2....

----------


## Julius

Dodam tylko, że tynk natryskowy to nie jest złe rozwiązanie pod warunkiem pomalowania go dobrą farbą elewacyjną. Tynk daje nam strukturę, a farba kolor i ochrone elewacji.

----------


## Balto

Julius: tynki można barwić w masie co eliminuje malowanie, a ochronę elewacji powinien dawać skład tynku, czyli udział w nim wapna. Nawet niewielkie jego ilości zapobiegają tym że będą na nim glony i inne różne wynalazki rosły. Eliminacja zaś wapna zasadniczo wynika z niewiedzy tych co robią...

----------


## nikka82

> Zdecydowanie nakładany ręcznie wygląda ładniej, pod warunkiem, że potrafi się to zrobić dobrze...


dziękuję za odpowiedź  :smile: 

mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - zdecydowałam się na tynk ręczny, ale jestem zielona jeśli chodzi o dobór rodzaju tynku i jego producenta.

Jaki tynk jest najlepszy, albo może czym przewyższa konkurentów? Akrylowy, silikonowy, silikatowy, silikonowo-silikatowy.....no nie mam pojęcia jaki wybrać, a nie chcę, żeby kolor szybko wypłowiał czy łapał kurz jak odkurzacz.
Doradzicie coś w kilku słowach Drodzy Forumowicze?

----------


## EWBUD

> dziękuję za odpowiedź 
> 
> mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - zdecydowałam się na tynk ręczny, ale jestem zielona jeśli chodzi o dobór rodzaju tynku i jego producenta.
> 
> Jaki tynk jest najlepszy, albo może czym przewyższa konkurentów? Akrylowy, silikonowy, silikatowy, silikonowo-silikatowy.....no nie mam pojęcia jaki wybrać, a nie chcę, żeby kolor szybko wypłowiał czy łapał kurz jak odkurzacz.
> Doradzicie coś w kilku słowach Drodzy Forumowicze?


Wiesz, co?
Nie spodziewałbym się jasnej odpowiedzi na to pytanie, było tu już na forum masę dyskusji na ten temat i co człowiek to opinia :smile: 
Wg. mnie: kup jaki chcesz, byle nie najtańszy (Caparol, Sto - to są dobrzy producenci)
No i Balto - ale to mineralne  :smile:

----------


## Balto

A to jaki tynk będzie zależy głównie od stanu Twoich finansów bo świetny tynk spieprzą kiepscy wykonawcy, a dobrzy wykonawcy nawet kiepski tynk świetnie położą.

----------


## Julius

nikka82: nie ma reguły. Maże być tak że tynk akrylowy może być trwalszy niż inne tynki, nawet silikonowe, czy sisi. 
Jeżeli chcesz mieć dobry efekt to kup tynk mineralny, może być barwiony lub podbarwiany ( balto: mam na myśli cienkowarstwowe tynki mineralne 1,5 - 2mm baranki nakładane ręcznie w systemach ETICS)  i pomaluj go dobrą farbą elewacyjną farbą (moje typy: Imparat SuperPerl, Renova SilikjonPerl albo Caparol Thermosan NQG). Budynki po kilku latach wyglądają jak by były pomalowane miesiąc temu. 

A jak nałożysz gotowy tynk (akrylowy, sisi, silikonowo-akrylowy, silikonowy, polikrzemianowy, zolokrzemianowy, i co tam jeszcze wymyślą producenci) to trzeba będzie się liczyć z tym, że się zabrudzi po jakimś czasie. Nie ma cudów. Widziałem tynki krzemianowe, które były w miarę czyste po kilku latach, ale to był efekt raczej kredowania tynku a nie jego super odporności na zabrudzenia.

----------


## nikka82

dziękuję za odpowiedzi  :smile:  nadal mam mętlik w głowie, ale już lepiej poukładany  :smile:  mój fachowiec poleca mi tynk akrylowy, tylko nie wiem czy dlatego, że jest dobry, czy dlatego, że głównie taki kładł do tej pory  :wink:

----------


## Balto

Julius: też niegłupi wybór, zwłaszcza, że tak naprawdę faktura typu baranek - jak ów baranek jest fajnie nałożony "pomaga" ukryć brud...
nikka: po prostu poproś faceta by wziął cię na kilka realizacji swoich i określił jakie tam są tynki - będziesz wiedział wszystko. W kwestii producentów wrzuć kilka nazw jakie ci poda, jak sam widzisz każdy z nas coś lubi w czymś się specjalizuje. Razem coś wymodzimy i paści nie kupisz. Jak to mówią - kto pyta nie błądzi. W wersji drogowej: "czubek języka za przewodnika". Język masz, pytać umiesz  :wink:

----------


## Julius

> mój fachowiec poleca mi tynk akrylowy, tylko nie wiem czy dlatego, że jest dobry, czy dlatego, że głównie taki kładł do tej pory


Tynk akrylowy jest jednym z najbardziej popularnych tynków. Wszystko zależy od producenta tynku. Wykonawcy go lubią bo jest tani, szybko sie nim robi, nie trzeba przestrzegać (tak bardzo) reżimu technologicznego (czas wysychania podkładu, temperatura otoczenia, chłonność podłoża, nasłonecznienie podczas wysychania). Efekt po nałożeniu jest bardzo bardzo dobry, klient jest zadowolony. Pytanie czy tynk akrylowy jest dobry to tak jak by pytać czy chleb jest dobry. Zależy od piekarza, w tym przypadku od producenta.
... a wykonawca zawsze zabierze na takie bydowy na których jest wszystko ok. 

Moim zdaniem lepiej jest się dowiedzieć jak najwięcej o systemach,  tynkach, dociepleniach. Dobrac sobie najlepszy zestaw. Znaleźć wykonawce i kazać mu zrobić tak jak chce inwestor. I mu za to zapłacić! A jakość produktów i usług jest taka za jaką życzy sobie zapłacić inwestor (klient) i tyle.

nikka82: chcesz dobrze, to tynk mineralny i super farba elewacyjna (koszt materiału trochę tańszy niz tynk akrylowy, robocizna większa, bo więcej operacji: zabezpieczanie i malowanie kosztuje), ale efekt będzie porządny i na długi czas. Większość wykonawców Ci to odradzi bo im się tego nie chce robić (docieplanie trwa pare dni dłużej, a klient nie chce za to zapłacić). Wolą położyc "akryl", jeszcze jak dobrze nie wyschnie pobrać kasę i sru na następny budynek.

Balto: może nie tyle co baranek pomaga ukryć zabrudzenia o tyle struktura typu kornik wygląda paskudnie po zabrudzeniu i to raczej ona ukrywa niedoskonałości, zwłaszcza nierówności podłoża.

PS. Klient jak kupi sobie glazure do łazienki za kilka tysięcy złotych to nie kupi byle jakiego kleju za parenaście złotych z marketu, tylko klej markowy za kilkadziesiąc. A w dociepleniach liczy się kolor i najniższa cena. (to było moje pięć groszy  :smile: ) )

----------


## EWBUD

" A w dociepleniach liczy się kolor i najniższa cena " - dobre  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

*Julius* jakiego producenta mineralnego polecasz?
W zeszłym roku ociepliłem dom, w tym albo przyszłym roku będę kładł tynk.
Styro bez kołków.
Mineralny musi być malowany?

----------


## Balto

Julius: z tym kornikiem to masz rację  :wink:  Z wykonawcami różnie. Czasem wystarczy pojechać z kimś na jego realizacje. Jeżeli jest paproch to nie zrobi fajnie dziesięciu a góra trzy...
Tynku mineralnego wykonawcy się boją, bo wielkie firmy mają o nim pojęcie w okolicy zera bezwzględnego, a błędy wykonawcy od razu widzi inwestor. A to boli.
klaudiusz: barwione w masie robię ja (nie barwiony -> biały) i masa innych firm. Przejdź się na jakieś najbliższe Ciebie targi budowlane, do dużego składu. Pogadaj, spisz sobie nazwy. Wrzuć na forum - to się dokopiemy do tego co to jest i co za dyjabeł w nim jest.

----------


## EWBUD

> *Julius* jakiego producenta mineralnego polecasz?
> W zeszłym roku ociepliłem dom, w tym albo przyszłym roku będę kładł tynk.
> Styro bez kołków.
> Mineralny musi być malowany?



Za tą lęgarnię komarów, to się powinieneś o jakieś dopłaty  z unii starać  :smile:

----------


## Julius

> *Julius* jakiego producenta mineralnego polecasz?
> W zeszłym roku ociepliłem dom, w tym albo przyszłym roku będę kładł tynk.


Klaudiusz_x:  Spotkałem się z Euromixem, Caparolem, Skałą. Ja mam otynkowany dom Skałą struktura pełna 3mm i jestem zadowolony. Tynkowałem 2 lata temu i zostawiłem nie malowany bo wygląda super, ale z doświadczenia wiem, że prędzej czy później musze ten tynk pomalować, bo samego minerału raczej nie można zostawiać.  Moge zrobic fotkę i pokazać jak wygląda jak komuś zależy.




> Mineralny musi być malowany?


Ważniejsza od tynku mineralnego będzie farba, która da Ci kolor i ochronę elewacji.

----------


## Balto

Julius: czemu nie możesz (nie chcesz) zostawić samego minerału?

----------


## Julius

> Julius: czemu nie możesz (nie chcesz) zostawić samego minerału?


Balto: 
1. Chłonność / Trwałość. Tynki te nie są hydrofobowe i biorą wodę podczas opadów. Zwiększa obciązenie warstwy, zmniejsza trwałość patrz cykle zamrażanie odmrażanie. 
2. Kolor / Estetyka. Tynk cementowo - wapienny barwiony chmurkuje, tzn. jego kolor zalezy od chłonności podłoża, co skutkuje niejednolitym kolorem na powierzchni.
Poza tym woda wypłucze pigmenty/ patrz kolor pod parapetami. Nie daleko mnie stoi taki dom zrobiony rok temu. (tarrabona w kolorze brzoskwiniowym) masakra.
3. Odporność na skażenia mikrobiologiczne (pH tynku spada po jakimś czasie). Po jakimś czasie wapno przereaguje i nie będzie juz miało cudownych właściwości podnoszących pH, a to właśnie nie wapno, a wysoki odczyn chroni przed skażeniami.

Powiesz, że Twój tynk jest ok, ale: Tarrabona powinna być stosowana na podłoża mineralne, cegła, beton, itp. a nie w systemach dociepleń, gdzie warstwa na styropianie ma max 5mm.

----------


## nikka82

> W kwestii producentów wrzuć kilka nazw jakie ci poda, jak sam widzisz każdy z nas coś lubi w czymś się specjalizuje. Razem coś wymodzimy i paści nie kupisz. Jak to mówią - kto pyta nie błądzi.


WItam,

przy ostatniej rozmowie jaką odbyłam z fachowcem powiedział, że poleca tynki Kresler I baumaster. Co o nich sądzicie?

----------


## EWBUD

Kiedyś zrobiłem jedną elewację Baumasterem.
Moje wrażenia: klej taki sobie, tynk też  :smile: 

Bez rewelacji.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jaką farbę polecacie do mineralnego?
Czym go pomalować?

----------


## fighter1983

Amphisialan Plus

----------


## Balto

Julius: Ad1. I dokłądnie z tego powodu, n.p. ja zawsze zalecam - nawet mam w ulotce - gruntowanie podłoża. Rewelacyjnie wyrównuje chłonność i nie ma tego, że gdzieś wolniej gdzieś szybciej schnie. Schnie równo. 
Ad 2. To nie pigment jest wypłukiwany - a raczej brud i stąd wrażenie. Kolejna sprawa to jakość pigmentu: naprawdę ma znaczenie. Są takie co płowieją i takie co nie bardzo. Do tego pytanie jaki cement użyto (przy okazji - te tzw. wypłukane pigmenty lubią być wykwitami...)
Ad3. Pytanie jaki to czas? Bo naprawdę dużo rożnych rzeczy widziałem, odpadający tynk, wilgoć do pierwszego piętra, ale rzadko zdarzało mi się zobaczyć by tynk wapienny był zielony sam z siebie.

----------


## Julius

> Jaką farbę polecacie do mineralnego?
> Czym go pomalować?


Jak Caparolem to Thermosan NQG, lub Imparat Superperl albo Renova Silikonperl.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Julius: Ad1. I dokłądnie z tego powodu, n.p. ja zawsze zalecam - nawet mam w ulotce - gruntowanie podłoża. Rewelacyjnie wyrównuje chłonność i nie ma tego, że gdzieś wolniej gdzieś szybciej schnie. Schnie równo. 
> Ad 2. To nie pigment jest wypłukiwany - a raczej brud i stąd wrażenie. Kolejna sprawa to jakość pigmentu: naprawdę ma znaczenie. Są takie co płowieją i takie co nie bardzo. Do tego pytanie jaki cement użyto (przy okazji - te tzw. wypłukane pigmenty lubią być wykwitami...)
> Ad3. Pytanie jaki to czas? Bo naprawdę dużo rożnych rzeczy widziałem, odpadający tynk, wilgoć do pierwszego piętra, ale rzadko zdarzało mi się zobaczyć by tynk wapienny był zielony sam z siebie.


Proszę jeszcze o poradę co do gruntu pod mineralny.
Mineralny gruntować przed malowaniem? Czym?

----------


## Balto

klaudiusz: tak na dobrą sprawę gruntowanie podłoża pod tynk mineralny (elewacyjny) zewnętrzny - powinno być zawsze. Będzie jednakowa chłonność i nie będzie pod dużych deszczach raz mokrej raz suchej ściany. Na zbyt cienkim tynku zewn. i podkładzie położonym n.p. na pustaki z odległości wielu metrów możesz je palcem liczyć :smile: 
Ja n.p. mówię o gruncie klasy Cerplastu - choćby dlatego że ma w sobie taki piaseczek, który po zagruntowaniu daje ostre podłoże a dwa jest naprawdę niezłej klasy gruntem. Chyba że inny mają inksze pomysły.

----------


## EWBUD

Cerplast - drobny piaseczek + dobre krycie = uważam, że ten grunt jest jak najbardziej  ok.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Pytałem o gruntowanie tynku mineralnego już nałożonego, przed jego pomalowaniem.
Cerplast na allegro to tylko Atlas.

----------


## Julius

> Pytałem o gruntowanie tynku mineralnego już nałożonego, przed jego pomalowaniem.
> Cerplast na allegro to tylko Atlas.


Tynku mieneralnego nie gruntuje się podkładami pod tynki, tylko ewentualnie maluje farbami egalizacyjnymi.

----------


## zajac marcowy

> Jak to Fighter powyżej pisał: Dryvit, Sto, Caparol - tutaj masz NAPRAWDĘ warte polecenia.


Witam;

Jako pracownik jednego z producentów systemów dociepleń, zaglądam dość często  z obowiązku.

Praktycznie nigdy nie uczestniczyłem w dialogu, lecz jako chemik z wykształcenia parę słów wyjaśnień merytorycznych :

Ad.1 Cały system docieplenia powinien pochodzić od jednego producenta - to podstawa jakichkolwiek roszczeń reklamacyjnych i wymóg przepisów budowlanych i prawnych - rozważania więc powinny dla Panstwa własnego bezpieczeństwa dotyczyć kompletu produktowego a nie tynku 

Ad.2 W toku szerokiej dyskusji, pominięto rzecz istotną - właściwej kolorystyki - nie istnieje pigment całkowicie odporny na UV ( Swiatło słoneczne ), rozważania niektórych z Państwa na temat krwistoczerwonej pigmentacji to klasyczny strzał we własne kolano, zalecane są odcienie pastelu ( około 400-600 kolorów )

Ad.3 Część z Państwa jak wnoszę z dyskusji jest osobą finansowo zainteresowaną proponowanym wariantem produktowym - oj nieładnie

Ad.4 Zasadniczo jest prosty podział rodzaju tynku w zależności od zastosowanej płyty izolacyjnej

- na styropianie : akrylowe, krzemianowe ( z niem: silikatowe ) silikonowe, mineralne
- na wełnie mineralnej - krzemianowe silikonowe mineralne

W przypadku tynków mineralnych ZAWSZE jest zalecane malowanie fabami elewacyjnymi- bez znaczenia czy barwionymi w masie czy nie.
Albo tynk egalizujemy czyli wyrównujemy tonalnie barwiony tynk, albo malujemy naturalny kolor tynku.
Z mojej 26 letniej praktyki budowlanej ( 10 lat Biuro Projektowe, 8 lat budowy, 8lat jako przedstawiceil techniczny producenta ) wynika iż korzysci płynące z zastosowania tynków barwionych w masie są znikome lub wręcz żadne. Budowa to nie apteka, precyzyjne dozowanie wody do kazdego worka jest awykonalne w polskiej praktyce budowlanej, wpływ na zmiany tonalne gotowego barwionego tynku mają również zmiany pogody , wiatr, opady , skoki temperatur etc.

Niektórzy z forumowiczów podają konkretne firmy producenckie, zapominając iż należy zawsze najpierw określić wymagania własne wobec elewacji.

I tak : 

mineralne malowane - najsłabsze mechaniczne, parprzepuszczalne, dłuższa pracochłonność, tańsze w zakupie, trudne w naprawach miejscowych, wymaga corocznej konserwacji ( zmycia wodą )

akrylowe - wysoka odpornośc mechaniczna, elastyczność, bogata kolorystyka, brak długotrwałej ochrony przed zakażeniem mikrobiologicznym, szybko się brudzą 
                    pod wpływem ruchu powietrza ( elektryzują się przyciągają kurz ), mycie elewacji utrudnione poprzez silne przywarcie kurzu do tynku

krzemianowe ( silikatowe ) - całkowita odpornośc na zkażenie mikrobiologiczne, wysoka paroprzepuszczalność, spora odpornośc na brud, trudności w aplikacji
                                                    dla typowej ekipy  :big tongue: , uboższa kolorystyka w stosunku do innych

silikonowe - spora wytrzymałość mechaniczna, spora odpornośc na zakażenia mikrobiologiczne, dość duża kolorystyka, łatwość aplikacji, wymaga corocznej konserwacji ( zmycia wodą bieżąćą ), posiada zjawisko samoczyszczenia na płaszczyznach otwartych dla deszczu

Na koniec moich dywagacji drobna uwaga :

Nie istnieją z punktu cech fizykochemicznych tynki i farby mieszanki - zol sisi bubu etc - zawsze cechy fizykochemiczne są zdominowane przez podstawowy składnik SPOIWO

albo cos jest mineralne, albo akrylowe, krzemianowe czy wreszcie silikonowe, reszta to marketing

----------


## Balto

Witam;
jako jeden z tych do którego pito... Ja nie jestem pracownikiem technicznym ani doradcą, ale kimś kto te tynki produkuje i swoich opinii ani o tym dlaczego mineralne ani jakie - nie ukrywam. To jedna sprawa - wtóra każdy z piszących tu miał styczność z czymś i zna je lepiej lub gorzej ale do ad remów:
 1.
Tak naprawdę systemy ociepleniowe składające się z kleju, stro / wełny kolejnego kleju siatki w nim i gruntu a na końcu tynku - to wymysł i patent producentów by wszystko klient kupił w jednym miejscu, a tam gdzie oszczędzamy dla niego z krzyczącą ceną (u nas najtaniej) odbić na czymś innym. Skład klajstru do styro (tego zwykłego i do zacierania) to hmmm cement (być może i popiołowy) w ilości 1/10 i wypełniacz - drobnoziarniste piaski (stawiam na grubość góra 1 mm ale pewnie nieco mniej...) Aha i chemia mająca na celu uplastycznienie zaprawy - dostępna w niezłych hurtowniach chemicznych. Takową chemią można zrobić wszystko. Grunty także są różnej jakości - tynki podobnie. Spotykałem się z różnymi rodzajami gruntów dawanych pod mineralke i cuda na ścianie wynikały, nie z faktu, że był konkretny tynk, tylko, że wykonawca spartolił nakładanie gruntu albo dolał wody w ilości "po uważaniu" (budowa to nie apteka, ale ilości mają i muszą być zachowane).
2
Odporność na UV jest podawana w badaniach. Być może nie ma zupełnie pigmentu odpornego, ale sytuacja kiedy po 10 latach potrafię ze starego tynku dogadać się z kolorem dla mnie w zupełności jest wystarczająca. Podejrzewam, że dla przeciętnego a nawet wymagającego klienta. Oczywiście pomijam detal, że na pigmencie oszczędzać naprawdę nie wolno, bo znam takich producentów któych siła i moc wahała się bardzo widocznie.
3.
Budowa to nie apteka ale nie nie pełna dowolność. Każdy producent daje zalecenia w jakich warunkach należy wykonywać tynk, ile wody dozować, jak nakładać i tak dalej. Także mineralny. Poza tym - jeżeli ja mogę n.p. dorobić tynk mineralny o takiej samej barwie jak ta kupiona przez klienta, to coś znaczy. M. in. i to do jakich części waży się pigment, jak równe materiały się stosuje i tak dalej. Rzetelna firma wykonawcza doskonale wie że musi dawać taką samą ilość wody - nikt tu nie mówi o dokładności do 10 ml, ale dokładność plus minus 0,5 litra też nie jest tym co tygryski kochają najbardziej. Tempo schnięcia tynku, wilgotność powietrza i parę innych spraw wpływa na odcień - podobnie jak w każdym innym tynku
4 Przebarwienia to efekt kiepskiej jakości materiałów użytych do produkcji tynków mineralnych (pewnie każdy tynk ma podobne problemy lub charakterystyczne znaki). Malowanie tynków jest jednym z rozwiązań - można je zastosować ale nie trzeba. Obowiązkiem sprzedawcy jest to powiedzieć, podobnie jak dać listę zaleceń co trzeba i jak nakładać, wykorzystać i tak dalej.
5. Wytrzymałość taka czy inna tynków uwarunkowana jest zawsze jakością i klasą oraz ilością materiałów użytych do ich produkcji. Nie ma problemu z uzyskaniem tynków mineralnych klasy CS IV. Wystarczy wiedzieć jak. Jeżeli cement gwarantuje pewne parametry wytrzymałościowe - nie można na nim oszczędzać, bo to wyjdzie w tzw. praniu.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Przed chwilą wyliczyłem koszty materiału na tynk mineralny + farba silikonowa. 
Kabe, ceny z allegro, powierzchnia elewacji 180m2. Wiaderka 10l, tynk mineralny 25kg.
-podkład 40l mineralit GT -412zł
-tynk mineralny Kabe MINERALIT T SP BARANEK 1,5 tynk biały (43zł op) 774zł
-podkład pod farbę silikonową Hydropor (172zł op) 688zł
-farba silikonowa Armasil F (200zł op) 1200zł
Suma 3074zł
Co do farby silikonowej, zakładane zużycie to 0,33l przy dwukrotnym malowaniu na gładkie powierzchnie. Tynk mineralny nie spełnia tego wymogu, zużycie pewnie podskoczy o 50%.
W moim regionie dostępne są tylko produkty Arsanitu i Kabe.
W sumie nie wiem czy iść tą drogą. Elewacja zasiatkowana, muszę pomalować podkładem i ewentualnie za rok powtórzyć czynność + tynk (jaki?).
W tym roku raczej nie dam rady nałożyć tynku. Za dożo pracy w środku.

----------


## Balto

Mała uwaga: tynki mineralne nie występują w postaci płynnej jeno proszkowej. Jeżeli ktoś mówi, że ma tynk mineralny w postaci płynnej masy to hmmm tego jest bajkopisarzem...

----------


## atsyrut

Witajcie...

mam pytanie do speców ot tynków zewnętrznych ( czeka mnie wybór w tej chwili) 

dom mam postawiony z ceramiki  (pototherm), na to poszedł styropian 15 cm ( oczywiście siatka i klej) to wszystko sobie przezimowało i teraz czeka na finalne wykończenie. 

Każdy wykonawca który przychodzi poleca zupełnie co innego. Mam do Was pytanie jaki grunt i jaki tynk ( rodzaj i firma) polecilibyście? zależy mi na utrzymaniu jak najlepszego stosunku ceny do jakości. 

Nie martwi mnie ewentualne osadzanie się kurzu bo elewacja będzie ciemna, mycie też nie będzie skomplikowane, gdyż budynek ma prostą kubaturę zewnętrzną z łatwym dostępem do każdej ze ścian. 

będę wdzięczny za każdą poradę ( nie chcę się dać naciągnąć na coś drogiego - bo akurat wykonawca ma na tym największy zarobek w hurtowni. 


podobne pytanie mam do tynku mozaikowego...

z góry dziękuję

----------


## fighter1983

> Witajcie...
> 
> mam pytanie do speców ot tynków zewnętrznych ( czeka mnie wybór w tej chwili) 
> 
> dom mam postawiony z ceramiki  (pototherm), na to poszedł styropian 15 cm ( oczywiście siatka i klej) to wszystko sobie przezimowało i teraz czeka na finalne wykończenie. 
> 
> Każdy wykonawca który przychodzi poleca zupełnie co innego. Mam do Was pytanie jaki grunt i jaki tynk ( rodzaj i firma) polecilibyście? zależy mi na utrzymaniu jak najlepszego stosunku ceny do jakości. 
> 
> Nie martwi mnie ewentualne osadzanie się kurzu bo elewacja będzie ciemna, mycie też nie będzie skomplikowane, gdyż budynek ma prostą kubaturę zewnętrzną z łatwym dostępem do każdej ze ścian. 
> ...


A zapraszalem po elewacje jak pisales o swoich problemach z tynkami cw....  :smile: 
Generalnie powinienes zrobic tej samej firmy co masz "na szaro" czyli siatka z klejem.
Ja oczywiscie standardowy zestaw: Dryvit STO Caparol polecam, przy czym stosunek jakosci do ceny: Caparol
Jezeli chodzi o rodzaj tynku (od najtanszego do najdrozszego)
- mineralny malowany
- silikonowy
- thermosan NQG

jest jeszcze akrylowy i silikatowy, ale w zasadzie nie ma przeslanek aby ktorys z nich stosowac.
Sam u siebie mam mineralny malowany.
Rynek najbardziej pragnie silikonowego i ten jest obecnie najbardziej popularny
Ciekawym rozwiazaniem jest Thermosan NQG niestety jest to najdrozszy z proponowanych tynkow Caparola (poza Carbon System) 
Cos tam o NQG masz w mojej stopce link... nudzilo mi sie to popisalem  :smile:

----------


## atsyrut

ale jak pisałem o tynkach to elewacja już była  :smile:  teraz pozostała tylko kwestia "rzucenia koloru"  :smile:  

dziękuję za wyczerpującą informację  :smile:

----------


## malux20

wykonawca mnie namawia na silikatowy
w mojej hurtowni też [na firmę plastmix]
jaq myślę o silikonowym  kreisla  lub termoorganiki.
ten silikonowy faktycznie mniej się brudzi?
ocieplenie - styropian

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A zapraszalem po elewacje jak pisales o swoich problemach z tynkami cw.... 
> Generalnie powinienes zrobic tej samej firmy co masz "na szaro" czyli siatka z klejem.
> Ja oczywiscie standardowy zestaw: Dryvit STO Caparol polecam, przy czym stosunek jakosci do ceny: Caparol
> Jezeli chodzi o rodzaj tynku (od najtanszego do najdrozszego)
> - mineralny malowany
> \


Dziś oglądałem dom z tynkiem: mieszanka tynku szlachetnego. Ciężko wyczuć co to. Barwione w masie, w workach, dolać wody i natryskowo 2 lub 3x. Ale co to? Do użytku wewnętrznego i zewnętrznego (aż boję się myśleć co będzie za parę lat).

Podaj proszę, może być na PW ceny mineralnego + farba (silikonowa) na malowanie za sam materiał z dostawą na budowę. 180m2 ścian. Oczywiście Caparol.
Do mojego poprzedniego wyliczenia dodam, że silikonowy tynk to kwota około 4300 z podkładem (materiał) z Kabe.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Co polecicie na tynk na ściany zewnętrzne piwnicy?
Płytki, kostki i inne klejone graty mi nie podchodzą.
Tynk? Jaki?

----------


## Balto

klaudiusz: oglądałeś suchą mieszankę tynkarską - mogło się to zwać np. terrabona. Pytanie tylko jakie worki? - 50 kg? Jest to tynk c/w zrobiony n bazie cementu, wapna z białym wypełniaczem by można było go fajnie wybarwiać. Jak jest porządnie zrobiony nic mu się nie powinno dziać...

----------


## atsyrut

a co to za tynk polimerowo - mineralny? 

http://www.netweber.pl/produkty-elew...ber-tm317.html


ktoś się może orientuje?

----------


## fighter1983

modyfikowany polimerami - tzn z dodatkiem polimerow odpowiedzialnych za elastycznosc i czesciowa hydrofobizacje powloki
po prostu tynk mineralny  :smile:

----------


## Balto

fighter: z opisu sądzę że raczej polimery odpowiadają za elastyczność i eliminację części cementu... 
afsyrut: jest to tynk mineralny c/w z dodatkiem tzw. chemii którą stosuje chyba każdy producent by nieco zmodyfikować właściwości: głównie zmniejszenie ilości wapna i zachowanie plastyczności (wapno daje plastyczność ale zjada kolory) oraz w ten czy inny sposób ograniczenie tzw wykwitów / wysoleń jakie lubią się pojawiać zwł. na kolorach na stale zawilgoconych powierzchniach.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> klaudiusz: oglądałeś suchą mieszankę tynkarską - mogło się to zwać np. terrabona. Pytanie tylko jakie worki? - 50 kg? Jest to tynk c/w zrobiony n bazie cementu, wapna z białym wypełniaczem by można było go fajnie wybarwiać. Jak jest porządnie zrobiony nic mu się nie powinno dziać...


Nic więcej nie było na etykiecie. Tylko producent, tz adres. Nie spisałem, nie jestem w stanie podać.
Tynk z przeznaczeniem na elewacje zewnętrzne jak i na ściany *wewnętrzne*.
Zwykły tynk CW także można kłaść i wewnątrz i na zewnątrz. Sam nie wiem.
Worki foliowe po 25kg barwione w masie. Kładzione w 2 warstwach natryskowo.

----------


## atsyrut

> fighter: z opisu sądzę że raczej polimery odpowiadają za elastyczność i eliminację części cementu... 
> afsyrut: jest to tynk mineralny c/w z dodatkiem tzw. chemii którą stosuje chyba każdy producent by nieco zmodyfikować właściwości: głównie zmniejszenie ilości wapna i zachowanie plastyczności (wapno daje plastyczność ale zjada kolory) oraz w ten czy inny sposób ograniczenie tzw wykwitów / wysoleń jakie lubią się pojawiać zwł. na kolorach na stale zawilgoconych powierzchniach.


czyli generalnie mineralny ale "podrasowany"  :smile:

----------


## Julius

> fighter: z opisu sądzę że raczej polimery odpowiadają za elastyczność i eliminację części cementu... 
> afsyrut: jest to tynk mineralny c/w z dodatkiem tzw. chemii którą stosuje chyba każdy producent by nieco zmodyfikować właściwości: głównie zmniejszenie ilości wapna i zachowanie plastyczności (wapno daje plastyczność ale zjada kolory) oraz w ten czy inny sposób ograniczenie tzw wykwitów / wysoleń jakie lubią się pojawiać zwł. na kolorach na stale zawilgoconych powierzchniach.


Polimery  dają elastyczność utwardzonego tynku mineralnego, co bardzo ważne jest w systemach ETICS, gdzie warstwy maja po kilka milimetrów a przy cyklach nasłonecznienia i chłodzenia pracują jak żagle na wietrze. Tynk mineralny bez proszków po jakimś czasie by się uszkodził (rysy, pęknięcia).

Tynki mineralne bez proszków owszem, ale nie na ETICS tylko na mury.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Z braku dostępności tynków mineralnych firm Kabe, Caparol i możliwości ich zamówienia w lokalnych hurtowniach (fighter nie odpowiada na pw) jestem zmuszony położyć tynk silikonowy Kabe dostępny od ręki.
W składach można dostać Arsanita i Atlasa (tyle od handlarzy). 
W tym roku podkład, w przyszłym jeszcze raz podkład + tynk.

----------


## fighter1983

ja nie odpowiadam na PW? musialem przeoczyc albo wyrzucic Twoja weiadomosc, robilaem ostatnio porzadki w skrzynce i moze przypadkiem wyrzucilem wiadomosc od Ciebie?

----------


## masia!

Witam 
Widzę tu spore skupisko fachowców,więc pozwolę sobie zadać pytanie inne niż w temacie.Nie "jaki tynk", a "kiedy" :wink:  Moi rodzice właśnie ocieplają dom styropianem i zastanawiają się czy tynk również teraz położyć czy poczekać z tym do wiosny? jak myślicie?Nie za późno już?Póki co pogoda ładna,ale jak zaczną się nocne przymrozki?...
Poradzcie coś proszę....

----------


## e_tomi

Witam. Czy słyszeliście coś o tynkach akrylowych czy silikonowych Proma?

----------


## Balto

Langsam aber sicher...
1. Tynki mineralne są, a raczej z założenia powinny być elastyczne. Za to odpowiadaja cement (im więcej tym twradszy) i wapno, także w wersji ciasto wapienne. To ono nadaje plastyczność. Dawniej było go dużo więcej, obecnie panuje błędne przekonanie, że to ono odpowiada za wykwity na tynku, a to błąd bo to wina syf-cementu, więc się go wywala.  To jedno. Wtóre - obecnie panuje moda na to by tynki były bardzo mocne, tanie i napowietrzone. Najłatwiej to uzyskać stosując tani cement w dużej ilości, i chemię od napowietrzenia. Nie wnikam jaką. Efekt - tynki twarde i takie sobie. Wyrzucając cement, zwiększa się plastyczność, ale je osłabia, co skutkuje zastąpieniem cementu poprzez różne wynalazki.
Przy okazji grubość tynku uwarunkowana jest  grubością maksymalnej warstwy jaką można nałożyć. Dawniej tynki miały i po 30 - 40 mm grubości i nakładano je bez problemów inny skład.
2. Tynków mineralnych nie powinno się nakładać przy temp. poniżej 5C, lecz tak naprawdę to jaką temp wytrzymają mówi nam skład czyli rodzaj użytego cementu (ilość, typ)  oraz ile jest wapna w jego składzie. Równie istotna i ważna jest pogoda. Tynki mineralne można nakładać na styropian. Trzeba zagruntować wierzchnią warstwę kleju, miło jak grunt będzie z piaseczkiem.
3. Nazw tynków podanych przez Ciebie nie znam...

----------


## Pawlo78

Mam takie pytanie położyłem na ścianę styropian i za parę dni będę kładł siatkę ale już teraz myślę jaki tynk położyć. Co polecacie jaki tynk wybrać czy mineralny+ farba czy akrylowy . Silikonowych i silikatowych nie biorę pod uwagę bo duże koszty. Chodzi mi o to żeby był dobry i niezbyt drogi.

----------


## Balto

akryl - to syf i malaria. Mineralka - albo w wersji barwiony w masie, albo w wersji plus farba.

----------


## mirek118

nadchodzi czas ocieplenia elewacji. Dom w bryle "stodoły" wykonany z Porothermu. Planuje dać 20 cm szarego styro marki Domstyr. Trochę poczytałem na temat różnych rodzajów i roznych producentów tynków.  Nienznalazlem nic na temat tynkow Kleib i zaledwie wzmianke o tynkach Fast
 W mojej okolicy dominuje Kreisel. Skład w ktorym się zaopatruje również ma Kleiba i Fasta. Czy mozecie cos powiedziec w temacie Kleiba i Fasta?

----------


## Balto

W kwestii FAST-a polimerowo - mineralny:
- tynk uszczelniany, czyli zapobieganie wykwitom polega na tym, aby nie chłonął wody zbyt mocno
- z chemii prawdopodobnie jedynie plastyfikator, i ew środek do zacierania jak w kleju (może być środek spełniający obie te funkcje)
- w składzie: cement szary - jakbym miał stawiać w ilości ok 10%, i chyba klasy 32,5, chyba klasy I
- wapna nie zawiera - ergo, musi mieć coś biobójczego w sobie
- jeśli tynk jest biały, to może zawierać w sobie TiO2 - dwutlenek tytanu, czyli wybielacz
Kleib
- zawiera cement (jeśli jest biały - to stawiałbym, że biały) - w ilości najpewniej ok 8 - 9 %, może być nawet nieco ponad 9%
- zawiera wapno - nie wiem ile, ale sądząc po gęstości nasypowej - w granicach nawet 8 - 9%..., najpewniej jednak coś koło 5%.
- być może zawiera środek pozwalający zacierać - ale niewiele, możliwe, że zawiera chemię pozwalającą zgasić "chemicznie wapno" (choć na to bym nie stawiał)
- chemii nie ma dużo, czas pracy ok 2h - to czas wiązania cementu, zwykle początek czasu wiązania wynosi circa 110 - 130 min.
- jako wypełniacz jest coś lekkiego, lub lżejszego niż piasek kwarcowy albo mączka dolomitowa...
- piszą coś o tym, że oddycha więc uszczelnień jest mało....

----------


## mirek118

> W kwestii FAST-a polimerowo - mineralny:
> - tynk uszczelniany, czyli zapobieganie wykwitom polega na tym, aby nie chłonął wody zbyt mocno
> - z chemii prawdopodobnie jedynie plastyfikator, i ew środek do zacierania jak w kleju (może być środek spełniający obie te funkcje)
> - w składzie: cement szary - jakbym miał stawiać w ilości ok 10%, i chyba klasy 32,5, chyba klasy I
> - wapna nie zawiera - ergo, musi mieć coś biobójczego w sobie
> - jeśli tynk jest biały, to może zawierać w sobie TiO2 - dwutlenek tytanu, czyli wybielacz
> Kleib
> - zawiera cement (jeśli jest biały - to stawiałbym, że biały) - w ilości najpewniej ok 8 - 9 %, może być nawet nieco ponad 9%
> - zawiera wapno - nie wiem ile, ale sądząc po gęstości nasypowej - w granicach nawet 8 - 9%..., najpewniej jednak coś koło 5%.
> ...


wow. jestem pod wrażeniem. serio. A ludzkim jezykiem co lepsze? a może wziąć Kreisla?

----------


## Balto

Z tych dwóch co opisałem, wedle składu lepszy jest Kleib... Kreisla sprawdzę za chwilę jako uzupełnienie postu :wink: 
Uzupełnienie: Kreisel ma dwa rodzaje wypraw szlachetnych, oba podejrzewam, że na szarym cemencie o składzie zbliżonym do Fasta: jakieś 15 - 17% cementu, ze 3-5% wapna. Wypełniaczem jest piasek kwarcowy. Poz tym 061 ma mniej chemii, bo potrzebuje więcej wody, może też mieć nieco więcej wapna nawet do 7%, Roltynk - mniej wapna a więcej chemii. Z chemii plastyfikatory i / lub środki do napowietrzania (bo spełniają obie funkcje). 
Najbardziej zbliżony do tradycyjnych tradycyjnych jest Kleib.

----------

